# First Schwinn



## interseptor (May 4, 2008)

I purchased my first Schwinn yesterday .I paid  $10.00  for it.It is a blue 1969 breeze . It rides great ,but I 've got to true up the back wheel,got a slight wobble. I guess this goes in this catagory?


----------



## Blake (May 4, 2008)

*breeze*

Good deal man! have ya got a pic? would like to see it


----------



## interseptor (May 4, 2008)

Blake,
I'll try and get some this week and get them posted ,if I can figure out how to .Thanks,Danny.


----------



## militarymonark (May 5, 2008)

i like those breezes I have 1 and them some parts off of 2 frame etc... i have a red, green, and yellow one.


----------



## interseptor (May 5, 2008)

interseptor said:


> I purchased my first Schwinn yesterday .I paid  $10.00  for it.It is a blue 1969 breeze . It rides great ,but I 've got to true up the back wheel,got a slight wobble. I guess this goes in this catagory?



Hey Guys,What are the correct rims for this bike? It has those skinny 1 3/8
tires on it now and it pulls hard to the right.I checked head bearings and they aren't to tight.When you tighten down front axle it has to pull forks in to much I think.I think it has the wrong fork or the wrong size rim.What do ya'll think. Thanks,Danny.


----------



## interseptor (May 7, 2008)

I found out the correct rims are Schwinn S-5 or S-6 .I also found that the front forks were spread out to far. I pressed them back in and it rides great now ,with no pull  in  either direction. The guy I got the bicycle from had the front rim off and had the forks hooked to another bicycle ,said he had made a tandem out of the two. He sure messed up the forks,and I would not have wanted to ride either one the way he had them fixed. Oh well ,got it fixed anyway. Danny.


----------

